# Health Insurance Coverage for Short Trip To US



## ribarjohn4 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi Everyone,
My wife and I are US citizens who live in France and are covered under PUMA. We have to take a short (3-4 day) trip back to the US for a funeral on very short notice. We are both 54 and therefore have no healthcare coverage in the US. We are well aware of the financial calamity that can occur if anything were to happen during our trip. Can anyone recommend a reliable provider of short-term health insurance for travel in the US? I do not need travel insurance as I have that though my credit cards. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can check with any of the international insurance companies that offer travel health insurance, like AXA or Allianz. I've used an online site called ColumbusDirect in the past with good success. Also, I know Air France used to offer travel health coverage when you book your flight tickets online. 

Check your credit card "travel insurance" offers - those sometimes include travel health cover. (American Express used to offer very reasonable travel health.)


----------



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

If you have a mutuelle, they typically exclude the US, but do cover some expenses there if the US is your country of origin. That said, they'll only reimburse what they would in France, so 6.50 for a doctor visit is probably not much cover at all. We're in the same boat. Too young for medicare and going back for a wedding in July. We'd probably roll the dice if it wasn't for COVID. My wife went back for a month in January without cover and promptly got COVID. Luckily it was the "feel like crap for 4 days, then it goes away" experience and didn't require any expenditures except for home test kits (which seemed much harder to get than here in France).


----------

